# Website just started



## guskat (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi just started using this free website so please bare with me , feel free to have a look at some of my stuff and sign the visitors book . Any comments good or bad will be great 
thanks 
Gus
http://myweb.ecomplanet.com/SKPH1726/

MY email
guskat@btinternet.com


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 16, 2004)

hi guskat, 
i can see that its a work-in-progess but i like the 4 photos you have there - especially _the days gone by_  one

hope to see ya post some of your photos here soon!


----------



## havovubu (Mar 9, 2004)

Some good pics Guskat. I really love the 'sleepless in Dublin' image. I reckon its your best shot. My site is starting out to so check it out

http://www.shutternutter.com


----------

